# Cold Boiled Water



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

I have been using water I have boiled and let sit over night until it was room temp for the water in my aquarium. I boil all the water we drink because I always end up hearing the "you can stop boiling water" announcements on the radio and none of the "start" ones. The water supply down here is a bit techy. I can't really afford to buy bottled water and really don't trust the tap so this seemed like a good compromise.

I was worried that the water I have been using might not contain enough oxygen for my fish. I do use a filter and do a small (about a gallon) water change every week. 

Any advise?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

O2 content shouldn't be of any worry, and even if it was bettas are labarynth breathers and cn easily survive in low oxygen waters. You still put water conditioner in it though, right?


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez (Jul 12, 2013)

I asked at Petsmart when I bought my Betta if I could just boil water and it would be safe. They said tap water would still have chlorine so to use the water conditioner. I boil tap water, then add the conditioner, because my home has old pipes and a old water hearer and I have a lot of calcium build up(hard Water) I also change the water frequently.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah I do use Water Conditioner and Plant fert for the 5 plants I had growing. well I guess they are still growing. have a massive die off when transferred them to the new tank, but figured that would happen. I replanted the roots which looked okay and now waiting to see if they will grow. 

Thanks for the info!


----------

